# quick question



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought some fish to feed my Moray Eel i have in my saltwater tank, the fish is called a Silver Side. As anyone ever used these as bait for fishing in the ocean i know it prob sounds stupid but i have two kids that are very young so my week in Okaloosa will be spent with them and the wife for the most part so the more time fishing and the less time looking for bait would be great.. Any thought on this please let me know. Thankyou in advance.. Mitch


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Why don't you just go to a bait shop and buy some cigs or shrimp?


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

im new to coming down there and dont know the prices.. if there cheap like minnow's are up here for crappie fishing then that wouldnt be a problem.. You have to understand i dont get to do alot in the way of fishing anymore due to have 2 children and working EMS and at a Hospital so when i get the chance to enjoy some time at the surf i want to use every second.. if its easy and fairly cheap to go and get some cigs and shrimp then i will do that but, i just figured i would ask because up here they sell 50 silver sides for 13 dollars and i was trying to save money and save time.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

mcahill4713 said:


> up here they sell 50 silver sides for 13 dollars and i was trying to save money and save time.


If it is the same silversides that I use to feed my anemone then you are getting robbed. They are less than $4.00 a bag online.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

yah a small bag is about 5 bucks up here but i get this big flat bag that holds around 50 or 60 i think.. I dont know just a thought.. i didnt know if anyone had ever used them as bait


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm sure you will catch something with them.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im going to go to a bait shop there in Destin or Okaloosa to get bait but i was going to try them i guess for the hell of it.. Any good suggestions on a bait shop there in Destin or Okaloosa.. im staying about 1/2 a mile west from the pier at the Blue Dolphin Condo..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I used dead or live shrimp. My eel was about 14" long and would eat the chunks of dead shrimp out of my fingers, or I'd sometimes drop in a SMALL live shrimp in and add a little shrimp water in the tank. He would hunt that shrimp in no time. I think they have pretty bad eyesight, but a great sense of smell.

Sometimes the shrimp would live a day or so, buried in the sand.

My anenome would also take small chunks of dead shrimp. I would just buy a small cup of frozen shrimp and thaw a small hunk in a shot glass of tap water. Or I'd take leftover live shrimp and freeze it in a ziplock bag.

Jim


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

My Moray eel is about 23 inches.. he should be near is growth length but who knows.. He loves shrimp but i give him silver sides also just to mix it up, once in a while he will eat a damsel but thats if i have been at work for a couple of days and havent got to come home.. i have a yellow tang and a sailfin and a Domino Damsil that is about 4 inches, hes a monster but they all crowd around him and try to intemidate him when he's feeding and he never does anything..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Saltwater fish are COOL...

After my Moray jumped out of the tank (he would do it on occasion, i would find him on the ground the next morning, dry, stiff as a board, but still gasping. I could throw him back and he would recover no problem). I started getting Cleaner Shrimp. They were very cool to watch and would come up and take shrimp bits out of my hand. I had a pair mate and got a buttload of babies. They were soon eaten by other fish.

Jim


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

My Moray has never jumped out of the tank i have 3 saltwater tanks i have 2 nano's and a 75 gallon. I can never keep shrimp or crabs for some reason they always venture into the anenome's and get eaten. I got the moray at fish store where someone had brought him back because he gotten to big. I also have a cinnamon clown that was wild caught.. i hate people that destroy our ocean's to make themselves happy


----------

